# coyote bounty in 2014



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there still going to be a bounty on them in 2014?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Is the bounty same as last year? Same procedures?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Operation one-word replies8)


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Engaged!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

question on the bounties, it seems like people should be wiping coyotes clean off the face of utah with 50 dollars per song dog. What's the deal? 
Might even pay for your alaskan dream hunt, killing enough of them with the right gear.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well can't answer this with one word! 
The reason is the dogs are now very educated, everybody has picked up an e-call and gone out blaring it out their windows. I have actually seen this happening!
A lot of people think it is going to be an easy 50 but its just making it harder and harder to get a coyote to respond to a call.
And trust me when I say there is not a shortage of coyotes. Every where I go now it seems the sign is more and more frequent.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Mike is absolutely correct. When the bounty was implemented there were a ton of googans that thought they could make an easy buck. Those of us that have been slowly developing calling skills were skunked by them idiots. I know at least 5 guys in my office and 3 neighbors that can be included in the googan crowd.

These guys went out looking for one of the most intelligent predators out there without knowing what they were getting into or what they were facing. Coyotes rarely make the same mistake twice and thanks to the googans it's getting harder to get them even though they are everywhere.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

MadHunter and mikevanwilder are right on the dot.


----------



## Modemer (May 12, 2008)

Started hunting (in general) this year. Got my first bow, elk tag etc. I'm interested in coyote hunting, can someone shed some light on what to do to "properly dispose" of the coyote caucus? I mean, I know what to do to collect the $$ but after the fact and is it worth getting the hide tanned?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That's up to you. Don't tan it if you want to sell the hide though. And if you are planning on selling it make sure to take the whole hide to the dwr to claim the bounty. They will notch the ears and then you can take it. At least this is what I've been told. Other than that if you don't want to sell the hide you can get it tanned and have a nice wall hanging. Or you can just leave it out in the wild for other animals to eat on.


----------



## Modemer (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input.


----------

